# Please read before creating a new thread



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for contributing to the world's first *ARCHIVE OF TNC NOTIFICATIONS!*

_GUIDELINES_:
Please *TTILE* any new topic with the *Subject, City, TNC* (Uber/Lyft, etc.) *and Date*.
(This will help other users who want to search for a particular notification)

The FIRST POST in a new thread should contain only:
1) *The actual NOTIFICATION/MEMO* (or link) sent by the TNC
2) *The DATE* of the notification (mo/year is fine)
3) *The REGION/CITY* in which the notification was received

Just as in the NEWS section, feel free to add commentary and discussion of any notification by commenting (and replying) AFTER the initial post.


----------

